# You know what sucks..



## vickletiggz (Jul 28, 2010)

When people never get back to the artists  on the black market thread, why bother hiring anyone if you...Never get back on the thread..at all.. I don't understand that.


----------



## Nyloc (Jul 28, 2010)

Everyone on the internet is mentially deficient in some way or another, that's why we aren't outside getting rich and enjoying hookers.


----------



## Smelge (Jul 28, 2010)

Nyloc said:


> hookers.


 
And hoovers.

technically black holes too.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 28, 2010)

because people suddenly change plans or they might have found someone?


----------



## Aden (Jul 28, 2010)

They probably PM them if they're interested.


----------



## vickletiggz (Jul 29, 2010)

Then they should actually close the thread....yeah that sounds like a good idea..


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 29, 2010)

I'd hire you right now if I wasn't in the grasps of brokedom.


----------



## Son_of_Ra (Jul 29, 2010)

I don't get why they don't close a thread after finding an artist.  Some at least state that they've found someone so at least it's not too bad.


----------



## FireFeathers (Jul 31, 2010)

It's easier to be lazy and let the thread die on it's own.  You should already kinda consider an old thread a possible dead one, don't apply to a job that was announced in 2008, shit like that.


----------

